# [RUU] [Leak] 2.07.605.0



## chingy51o

Enjoy,

http://themikmik.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=271&t=3272&p=37246#p37246

Instructiions:

For the Full Untouched RUU:

1. Download and rename to PG05IMG.zip
2. Place on the root of your SD card
3. Reboot into hboot (White turned off hold power + volume down)
4. When asked if you want to update hit volume up

For the Rooted Versions:

1. Download and copy to anywhere on your sdcard
2. Wipe the phone completely (Data, Cache and Dalvik)
3. Flash how you would with any other rom in recovery

Note: This has the same radio as the 2.xx.xxx.x post


----------



## draya1986

Nice!


----------



## gitku

Delivered once again .. damn ... thanks Chingy!


----------



## BennyJr

Official?? Chingy you are DA MAN!


----------



## chocoyo00

You're the man Chingy!


----------



## topsite

what radio ver?


----------



## KGBxxx

Can't click on download links for some reason.


----------



## SUB-dawg

Thanks Chingy! You r the best!


----------



## trikotret

He da man


----------



## droidkevlar

Can't wait for others to start making roms now. Thanks chingy! Does that mean u have a newer one now lol

Sent from my r00ted Transformer using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BennyJr

droidkevlar said:


> Can't wait for others to start making roms now. Thanks chingy! Does that mean u have a newer one now lol
> 
> Sent from my r00ted Transformer using RootzWiki Forums


The description says Official


----------



## Michael58

KGBxxx said:


> Can't click on download links for some reason.


Try different Browser Google Chrom worked.


----------



## DA6

Lets get a deodex stock rom.


----------



## Benny879

Working voicemail!? Haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy

Man this is gonna get good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chingy51o

Not official ota its an official build.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

This is ANOTHER radio?

Is it compatible with our current ROMs?


----------



## joshua.worth

Can we update to this from unrooted stock?


----------



## dadsterflip

New radio? Or same? Any major differences?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## T_VASS

And which one exactly? Sorta confused


----------



## BennyJr

Its a ROM a full rom with radio included.


----------



## joshua.worth

So put it on the SD card root and then what?


----------



## trikotret

Just flash like any Rom. I can't get root access or WiFi


----------



## saabguy

Flash it in Hboot


----------



## trikotret

Lol are we supposed to flash in hboot cuz I flashed in cw recovery


----------



## saabguy

"trikotret said:


> Lol are we supposed to flash in hboot cuz I flashed in cw recovery


You should flash in hboot just like you would any other RUU.


----------



## BennyJr

Its an ruu so flash in hboot like ur flashing a radio.


----------



## jbass

Anyone pull the radio out?


----------



## chingy51o

Instructions:

For the Full Untouched RUU:

1. Download and rename to PG05IMG.zip
2. Place on the root of your SD card
3. Reboot into hboot (White turned off hold power + volume down)
4. When asked if you want to update hit volume up

For the Rooted Versions:

1. Download and copy to anywhere on your sdcard
2. Wipe the phone completely (Data, Cache and Dalvik)
3. Flash how you would with any other rom in recovery


----------



## trikotret

"BennyJr said:


> Its an ruu so flash in hboot like ur flashing a radio.


Benny you flash already


----------



## chingy51o

BennyJr said:


> Its an ruu so flash in hboot like ur flashing a radio.


the radio is the same as the 2.xx.xxx.x radio


----------



## trikotret

Chingy I flashed like a Rom but I don't have root access. Can't load TB


----------



## chingy51o

trikotret said:


> Chingy I flashed like a Rom but I don't have root access. Can't load TB


damn i might have messed up the root stuff in the kernel.. lol ill post a kernel you can flash


----------



## trikotret

"chingy51o said:


> damn i might have messed up the root stuff in the kernel.. lol ill post a kernel you can flash


Must be a kernel issue since can't connect to WiFi. It's all good. I'll wait for kernel


----------



## joshua.worth

Thanks Chingy first HTC update I've done and haven't cared to jump thru all their rooting hoops. Any word on bugs yet?


----------



## droidkevlar

"BennyJr said:


> The description says Official


But if u go to his site it says its not what Verizon is sending us....meaning there is or will beanother build

Sent from my r00ted Transformer using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## trikotret

"joshua.worth said:


> Thanks Chingy first HTC update I've done and haven't cared to jump thru all their rooting hoops. Any word on bugs yet?


Only bug is kernel screwed. No WiFi or root access but Chingy gonna post the kernel later


----------



## thepolishguy

"chingy51o said:


> damn i might have messed up the root stuff in the kernel.. lol ill post a kernel you can flash


Has anyone else flashed yet & can you confirm root /non-root status?

Either way -thanks Chingy for all your hard work in the community.


----------



## trikotret

"thepolishguy said:


> Has anyone else flashed yet & can you confirm root /non-root status?
> 
> Either way -thanks Chingy for all your hard work in the community.


I hope I'm not the only one without root access LOL


----------



## chingy51o

try this kernel for those with root issues

http://[email protected]/c...xed-rooted-stock-kernel-2.07.605.0-signed.zip


----------



## Mrksbrd

Has the updated kernel been updated yet and applied to the OP??


----------



## BootAnimator

chingy51o said:


> try this kernel for those with root issues
> 
> http://[email protected]/c...xed-rooted-stock-kernel-2.07.605.0-signed.zip


Safe to flash the ROM in recovery and then the updated kernel right afterwards?


----------



## chingy51o

BootAnimator said:


> Safe to flash the ROM in recovery and then the updated kernel right afterwards?


yup. let me know if the kernel works. lol


----------



## MrLeaks

http://www.multiupload.com/KXDK90T8KO Here is the stock RUU Mirror. Grats to Chingy for the de odexed versions!


----------



## trikotret

I still don't have root access


----------



## Breezer23

Thanks Chingy!


----------



## chingy51o

trikotret said:


> I still don't have root access


try reflashing. may have been a bad flash


----------



## BootAnimator

trikotret said:


> I still don't have root access


I have root, but wifi just sits at "Obtainig IP address from ......"
This is after flashing the update fix.
Edit: Scratch that. No root. SU app is there but no root access. Re-flashed and same result.


----------



## KGBxxx

I'll confirm that ^^^

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chingy51o

BootAnimator said:


> I have root, but wifi just sits at "Obtainig IP address from ......"
> This is after flashing the update fix.
> Edit: Scratch that. No root. SU app is there but no root access. Re-flashed and same result.


try install busy box from the market


----------



## tbolt81

Can this be flashed on a stock unrooted TBOLT?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BootAnimator

chingy51o said:


> try install busy box from the market


Doesn't that require root access? lol
But just for kicks I downloaded it and installed, but could not run it. Told me root access not detected.


----------



## trikotret

"BootAnimator said:


> Doesn't that require root access? lol
> But just for kicks I downloaded it and installed, but could not run it. Told me root access not detected.


Same here. Says your phone not rooted


----------



## Nelboy

Chingy... Is this the same build you've been sitting on for a while?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrksbrd

Flashed 2x's and no root, but rom seems as smooth as silk. Busy box detects "No Root" set CPU shows 0 max & 0 min setting, and root explorer fc's

Noticed after running the new kernel for a few hours, touch screen has become less responsive and market not seeing all apps


----------



## itsyaaboiii

Gingerbread?


----------



## kc0r8y

Once the devs ad Sense 3 to it then i'll flash it..


----------



## mtenhoven

In addition to Sense 3.0, please remove the WiFi nag popups. Thanks chingy!


----------



## thepolishguy

Darn diddy darn darn. I was hoping I was going to wake up & this was going to be all fixed up. Oh well. Everything takes time & since I have no developer skills I will exercise my patience.

May the force be with you -always.


----------



## DA6

kc0r8y said:


> Once the devs ad Sense 3 to it then i'll flash it..


 There are already 2 ROM's based on this that have 3.0 features added.


----------



## MrCapcom

DA6 said:


> There are already 2 ROM's based on this that have 3.0 features added.


O Rly? Which ones?
I like this its really quick and fast I don't have root either but w/e I can wait till they fix that till then its super smooth and fast im on the debloted odex one


----------



## the.dark.side

Noob question - will this wipe my phone?


----------



## sonami

"MrCapcom said:


> O Rly? Which ones?
> I like this its really quick and fast I don't have root either but w/e I can wait till they fix that till then its super smooth and fast im on the debloted odex one


Gingeritis 3d, uber bamf, and i think synergy? Soneone else can confirm that.

And this has the same radio as chingys 7/17 leak i believe.

Gingeritis 3d beta 6, chingys 7/17 radio leak with zigys kernel have been a perfect trifecta for me with power, stability and batt life. And the burst theme is just freakin cool looking with the green clock mod...

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## kc0r8y

sonami said:


> Gingeritis 3d, uber bamf, and i think synergy? Soneone else can confirm that.
> 
> And this has the same radio as chingys 7/17 leak i believe.
> 
> Gingeritis 3d beta 6, chingys 7/17 radio leak with zigys kernel have been a perfect trifecta for me with power, stability and batt life. And the burst theme is just freakin cool looking with the green clock mod...
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


So this is the same leak Chingy has been using?

I thought it was a whole new build,.

How about a link to the burst theme?


----------



## DA6

the.dark.side said:


> Noob question - will this wipe my phone?


Yes it will


----------



## imbills

noob question how do i flash the kernal?


----------



## DA6

Flash it as you would the rom using CW recovery.


----------



## tbolt81

This leak is working flawlessly for me. 4g is excellent no WiFi or hotspot issues all seems well

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## imbills

i was rooted .. i flashed the leak and now my CW says im not rooted .


----------



## zer071

Anyone getting random reboots yet? Or is this thing pretty solid?


----------



## sonami

"kc0r8y said:


> So this is the same leak Chingy has been using?
> 
> I thought it was a whole new build,.
> 
> How about a link to the burst theme?


Its in the theme section at themikmik.com

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## adam

i read the thread here and on chingy's site, but haven't found any confirmation that this is the same build his latest ROMs are built on or whether it's completely new. anyone know for sure?


----------



## sonami

"adam said:


> i read the thread here and on chingy's site, but haven't found any confirmation that this is the same build his latest ROMs are built on or whether it's completely new. anyone know for sure?


Chingy said it has the same radio , so if you put 2 and 2 together...

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## apthirdeye14

zer071 said:


> Anyone getting random reboots yet? Or is this thing pretty solid?


I was getting numerous reboots while trying to get all my apps downloaded. This was after I flashed the kernel fix. Not sure how it would have been b4 the fix. I noticed that just b4 a reboot my 3g would disappear. I also couldnt get WiFi to work or have root privileges. I did not try and reflash since I had to be up for work in 4 hrs and hadn't slept yet, so I just did a restore. I noticed chingy mention reflashing for some of the other issues, so that may fix the data issues I was having also.


----------



## thepolishguy

"adam said:


> i read the thread here and on chingy's site, but haven't found any confirmation that this is the same build his latest ROMs are built on or whether it's completely new. anyone know for sure?


It is the same build. At the moment people are losing root privileges when flashing this though. So if you need root I would wait.


----------



## BiGTooT

Gonna try and put this leak on my thunderbolt I'm not rooted and this will be my first attempt at something like this.. Just follow the steps that are on the main screen and I'm set or is there another step by step I need to follow.. Thanks to whomever replies to this..


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

BiGTooT said:


> Gonna try and put this leak on my thunderbolt I'm not rooted and this will be my first attempt at something like this.. Just follow the steps that are on the main screen and I'm set or is there another step by step I need to follow.. Thanks to whomever replies to this..


Flashing RUUs is really easy; definitely a good place to start. And yeah just follow the instructions in the OP. Warning though, this RUU may not be rootable in the future (so I've heard...)


----------



## tcpninja

ROM Runs smooth, and I also dont have root. Which was expected. My only question though, is how do I get back into clockwork to flash the kernel Chingy had updated? I dont seem to be able to access my phone from adb anymore ?????

--Edit--

Ok, I fail. I was unable to flash it via Clockwork so I flashed it in the bootloader and didnt pay attention to the fact that it installed a new hboot :erm (1):. So now I lost S-OFF.

--Edit #2--

I got S-OFF back and flashed the updated kernel from Chingy and all is well. I have root! 

One thing to keep in mind, is when you flash the updated kernel, you wont have su or busybox but you will have root via adb where you can push busybox.

--Edit #3--

Just in case anyone is looking for it. You can get Superuser from here
http://downloads.androidsu.com/superuser/su-2.3.2-efgh-bin-signed.zip

Extract and push it to your phone via adb (/system/bin/). Then download the Superuser app from the market. You can also get a busybox installer from the market.


----------



## jessebarto

mik mik seems to be down. does anyone have another way of downloading the rooted version?


----------



## Jrocker23

jessebarto said:


> mik mik seems to be down. does anyone have another way of downloading the rooted version?


Here is a link to the debloated, deodex root ruu

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26082495/chingy-MECHA_gingerbread_S_2.07.605.0-debloat-deodex-signed.zip


----------



## trikotret

Does this have root access and a working wifi?


----------



## furrito

tcpninja said:


> I got S-OFF back and flashed the updated kernel from Chingy and all is well. I have root!


How?? I flashed the untouched ruu. I think I lost root access forever. Feeling really stupid now.


----------



## Jrocker23

trikotret said:


> Does this have root access and a working wifi?


If you had root, you should have used one of the rooted files not the untouched. It really doesn't matter at this point as all the versions seem to disable root


----------



## BootAnimator

I was just looking at the updater-script file and it looks like SU is being deleted before the symlink is being created in /system/xbin, so there's nothing to symlink to.
Not very educated in making these commands from scratch, but that seems like it could be the reason we are losing root.
Anybody else with more knowledge want to chime in on this?
I guess it still doesn't answer the wifi issue though, but I'm going to try a new imoysen kernel and see if it works. The newer GB releases are affected a bit different in regards to wifi so lets see if that works.
I'll report back in a bit with my findings.


----------



## satseaker

I flashed the fixed hboot that is blocked,didnt loose root kept s off,kinda think it would be a good idea to put that hboot on yer phone

sent from my apple 2e+


----------



## BootAnimator

Well, this is what I found, and it fully works..wifi AND root! (chingy-MECHA_gingerbread_S_2.07.605.0-debloat-deodex-signed.zip)

The rom.zip contains an error in a filename. /system/bin/sh0 should be /system/bin/sh
I came across this when trying to ADB shell from the command prompt and it told me /sh could not be executed (no such file/directory found)
So, I tried to rename "sh0" to just "sh" using 7-Zip. Would not allow me to change name of file. WTF?!?! So, I deleted it. Extracted the "sh" from Gingeritis 3D, swapped it into this ROM.
Just to be safe, I reflashed the ROM, then, before leaving recovery, I flashed the su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip just to make sure SuperUser was good to go.
Booted back up...voila!!
Wifi works, root is indeed found. SetCPU, Root Explorer, all root apps, etc working just fine.

Hope this helps those who want to use this ROM!


----------



## scotty85

everybody that is allready rooted should flash shadomites hard patched hboot- it will block the flashing of other hboots. if you have that,you can simply flash the untouched ruu,flash your recovery of choice in hboot,(twrp for me),and then flash superuser in recovery. ive been using this one: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=886999 but apparently this one works too: http://androidsu.com/superuser/

last and not least,shadowmites hard patched hboot: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1186022 FYI this is the same hboot that folks who root with the new revolutionary tool are getting.

my "self rooted" ruu is working fine 

flashing the untouched RUU:









another option would be to simply extract the ruu,delete hboot and recovery,rezip,and flash it that way. your vulnerable 1.04.2000 s-off and current recovery will not be updated,and you can then flash su to become rooted


----------



## trikotret

My advice to us noobs is to wait for chingy update. Lol


----------



## tcpninja

You didnt loose it forever. In fact its even easier to S-OFF and Root now then it ever was. I had it all back in like 5 mins.

FOR ANYONE THAT FLASHED THIS AND LOST S-OFF AND ROOT!

1.) Put your phone in USB Debugging mode. (Settings > Applications > Development > USB Debugging)
2.) Go here and download Revolutionary. http://revolutionary.io/
2.5) Go and download the update from chingy and drop it on your SDCard.
3.) Run Revolutionary and plug in your phone. Set it for "Charge Only" 
4.) Follow instructions from Revolutionary software. When it ask if you want to install Clock Work Recovery say yes.

You should now have S-OFF with a custom version of Clock Work Recovery.

5.) Unplug your phone and reboot holding down the "Volume Down" key until you see the bootloader. (White screen with purple banner at top, that says "Revolutionary")
6.) Using the Volume keys scroll down to "Recovery" and press "Power" to select.
7.) You should now be in Recovery. (Black screen with blue text.) Choose "Install zip from SDCard" and flash the update patch from chingy that you had downloaded earlier and saved on your SDCard.
8.) Once the update has been flashed; Reboot the phone and plug it back up to your pc.
9.) Download SuperUser from here: http://downloads.androidsu.com/superuser/su-2.3.2-efgh-bin-signed.zip and unzip it.
10.) Connect to your phone via adb, you should notice that you now have root ( You will notice a '#' instead of a '$' ). Goto where you extracted SuperUser and push it to "/system/bin/" or "/system/xbin/".
11.) Unhook your phone and goto the Android Market and download the SuperUser app. Once installed your applications will now have Root access. 
12.) In the Android Market download a "busybox installer" and install the latest version of busybox.
13.) ????
14.) Profit!


----------



## tcpninja

On a side note, has anyone else been getting random reboots lately? I have had two in less then 24 hours since I flashed this. Wasnt it determind that the reboot where caused by the radio?
I might try to flash my radio back.


----------



## furrito

tcpninja said:


> You didnt loose it forever. In fact its even easier to S-OFF and Root now then it ever was. I had it all back in like 5 mins.
> 
> FOR ANYONE THAT FLASHED THIS AND LOST S-OFF AND ROOT!


Awesome, thanks. It only took you 5 minutes? lol

Step 5 was tricky, as I had to reboot once to get the Recovery option.

I also don't know adb so I did Step 10 caveman style, shutdown, battery pull, boot into Recovery to install su. It worked fine.

So with Revolutionary on my phone, can I still use ROM Manager?


----------



## brizey

This may sound kind of dumb after 90+ posts, but why exactly would I want this? This has the previous leak radio and is just a stock sense 2.x ROM right? Hate to sound like a jerk, but what am I missing here?


----------



## tanknspank

brizey said:


> This may sound kind of dumb after 90+ posts, but why exactly would I want this? This has the previous leak radio and is just a stock sense 2.x ROM right? Hate to sound like a jerk, but what am I missing here?


It's more of an official build from Verizon than a test build that most gb sense roms are based on. For you, you could use this almost like an ota update to run, if you want somethig stock, or wait for more developers to rebase their custom roms to it.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## tcpninja

furrito said:


> Awesome, thanks. It only took you 5 minutes? lol
> 
> Step 5 was tricky, as I had to reboot once to get the Recovery option.
> 
> I also don't know adb so I did Step 10 caveman style, shutdown, battery pull, boot into Recovery to install su. It worked fine.
> 
> So with Revolutionary on my phone, can I still use ROM Manager?


Hah, Ok so it took more like 25min. But the first time I had S-OFF and Rooted my Thunderbolt it took like 3 hours. lol

Yep, you can still use Rom Manager. Revolutionary installs its (Revolutionary) hboot, and a custom (Revolutionary) version of ClockworkMod's Recovery. I think the only difference with the recovery is the color scheme.


----------



## brizey

tanknspank said:


> It's more of an official build from Verizon than a test build that most gb sense roms are based on. For you, you could use this almost like an ota update to run, if you want somethig stock, or wait for more developers to rebase their custom roms to it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L


OK...I get why everyone is excited (better ROMs may be coming if the base is better) but not why so many people are flashing a ROM that is pretty much stock sense 2 and a radio that has been around for a month (cool to see that it is still the radio of choice on the inside, though). Anyway, thanks for answering.


----------



## dragonsanus

This looks good but I'll wait for developers to make some roms with it first.


----------



## lambda

brizey said:


> OK...I get why everyone is excited (better ROMs may be coming if the base is better) but not why so many people are flashing a ROM that is pretty much stock sense 2 and a radio that has been around for a month (cool to see that it is still the radio of choice on the inside, though). Anyway, thanks for answering.


I don't why either other than I think some people just flash anything new that comes out.


----------



## tcpninja

brizey said:


> OK...I get why everyone is excited (better ROMs may be coming if the base is better) but not why so many people are flashing a ROM that is pretty much stock sense 2 and a radio that has been around for a month (cool to see that it is still the radio of choice on the inside, though). Anyway, thanks for answering.





lambda said:


> I don't why either other than I think some people just flash anything new that comes out.


Its because its stock 2.3 and not 2.2. Some people may like the stock look and feel over some of the custom roms based off this leak. Just because its a custom rom doesn't always mean it will be better. I personally gave it a shot because I was having issues with Das Bamf, Just my two cents.

But remember just because you dont like or prefer it doesn't mean someone else wont. Just look at Justin Bieber, dude has made millions acting like a ***** and singing songs about stuff he problem hasn't experienced yet.


----------



## sonami

"dragonsanus said:


> This looks good but I'll wait for developers to make some roms with it first.


Already a bunch, have been for the last month or so. get on the times man.

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## lambda

tcpninja said:


> But remember just because you dont like or prefer it doesn't mean someone else wont.


I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## Mamoru16

How is this performing for everyone? Pros/cons?


----------



## razor2006

Wonderfully. The only bug I've experienced is it will play the incorrect ringtone for my contacts at times. (I have about 10 contacts that I use unique custom ringtones for.) This happened to me on Gingeritis and G3D too though. Must be something with this base.

Everything else is smooth, and stable. Haven't even had a random reboot.


----------



## tcpninja

I've experienced a few random reboots with this. Other then that its straight.


----------



## ronnieraw

Hey how do i download the Full Untouched RUU? Everytime i click the link a page popups saying no input file specified.


----------



## razor2006

Don't bother, there's a newer one out now. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3241


----------



## mjs0708

I have a dumb question for you guys. My wifes phone was unrooted and all stock. I updated her phone using this recent leaked RUU for non rooted users. She does not like it and wants to go back to stock and wants to wait for the official OTA update when it comes out. Being that the phone is unrooted, is there a way to get the phone back to factory stock? If so, could you tell me how to do that without bricking her phone?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## furrito

I didn't know it was possible to flash an RUU unrooted, but hey, I learn new things everyday.
Getting it back to stock, without rooting, I surely don't know. But someone else might.


----------



## jummel

Link doesn't work!


----------



## brajonrondo

"jummel said:


> Link doesn't work!


A newer leak is available (2.10.605.1)


----------

